# Door Lock Switch Replacement



## oswalt18 (Oct 31, 2013)

The "soft touch" material used to label the door lock switch is peeling and gross. Really doesn't do a clean car justice, and is bothering me. Anyone have a good DIY to remove the door panel / replace the lock switch? It's actually the front passenger switch that is showing the wear. OEM part # ?


----------

